# Your views on fixed spool vs multiplier



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, a fixed spool will definately add on that few metres/yds to your casting distance. 

No, a fixed spool will not outcast a multiplier at all times. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm casting around 180-197metres with my Zziplex Dymic HST on a Abu Garcia 6500 Sports Rocket MK II. 





















However, when I switched to a 3pcs High End Japanese Daiwa 
Haterras with a Shimano Super Aero FV


I'm hitting 200-220metres instantly and consistently.

May I know what is happening to my cast. Does a fixed spool really helps so much in hitting big distances?

Regards


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

all i use is fixed spool and those are some good distances,but i'm curious about that diawa hatteras whats the specs on and how much does it cost?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Distance Casting Fixed Spool Reels*

Hi "Edmund",

Since there is more emphasis and more supporting material on conventional tackle, I will comment on "Fixed Spools".

As a tournament caster and a distance fisherman that have used both, it takes "Special" elements to excel when casting fixed spools at distance. My focus here is on "Extreme Distances".

Reel Aways Filled to Maximum Level

No Line Slap on Cast (line does not touch rod during cast)

Small line diameter

A very tall spool (Best when comparing spools)

A large outside diameter (2nd best when comparing spools)

Line lay system for monofilament (Best when close, side by side ------ No criss-cross pattern)

Line lay system for braid (Best when criss-cross pattern, to keep braid from digging into itself)

Maximum distance between top of reel and first guide (guide closest to reel)

Stiff Butt to maximize distance between top of reel and first guide (guide closest to reel)

40 mm guide size maximum (monofilament)

20 mm guide size minimum (monofilament)

Please keep in mind that these items are elements that I found that aided or hindered me in my quest for "Extreme Distances with Fixed Spools". These may, or may not be your experience.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Edmund,

It really comes down to a person's casting style.

I've seen caster's pick up ~30 yards, or lose ~30 with a spinning reel.

I've also witnessed the same thing in reverse with conventional reels. 

Line slap really is the kiss of death with spinning gear, if you can avoid that spinning gear and conventional gear are not very far apart in distance.

Blaine


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

Is using a Breakaway Cannon allowed in distance casting tournaments when using spinning tackle?


----------



## DOWNUNDER (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Edmund from Austraila ,i have a few ? for you in regards to your new rod and reel .First Shimano reel on the Daiwa rod is this a better reel than the Daiwa's ,Second how stiff are the buts on these Jap rods V your Zziplex .Iam just about to buy a top end Jap rod blank and a reel to go with it,i have had a look on the web at some of the Daiwa blanks and iam thinking about either the Sowndowner 35/405s or 40/405s hatters 33/425ld or 35/405ld there is another blank called competion but not much imfo on it . My ? on these blanks are the first part of the number [ie35/] is this a weight rating if so could you explane . I want to buy a rod blank to cast up to 150 grams with a high mount spinning reel
Thank you for any help you can give , regards Robbo


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

DOWNUNDER said:


> *Hi Edmund from Austraila ,i have a few ? for you in regards to your new rod and reel .First Shimano reel on the Daiwa rod is this a better reel than the Daiwa's ,Second how stiff are the buts on these Jap rods V your Zziplex .Iam just about to buy a top end Jap rod blank and a reel to go with it,i have had a look on the web at some of the Daiwa blanks and iam thinking about either the Sowndowner 35/405s or 40/405s hatters 33/425ld or 35/405ld there is another blank called competion but not much imfo on it . My ? on these blanks are the first part of the number [ie35/] is this a weight rating if so could you explane . I want to buy a rod blank to cast up to 150 grams with a high mount spinning reel
> Thank you for any help you can give , regards Robbo *


Good day 'DOWNUNDER'  










First of all, I'm from Singapore. Are you from Australia? More discussions on High end 3pcs Japanese rods. You can visit us at http://www.fishingkaki.com or go direct to the Surf Fishing and Sportscasting section at http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=19










Please click on this link http://www.plat.co.jp/english/surf/daiwa/hatteras_ld.htm if you wish to view Daiwa Haterras and its specs. 

The best fixed spool reel which we nominated in Singapore is the Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia










Please click on this link if you wish to view it
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/surf/basia45qd.htm


The Daiwa Haterras and Shimano Super Aero FV doesn't belongs to me. It was pushed to me for test drive by a friend of mine. Before that, I was reluctant to try that outfit out since its a very expensive rod. 

Some says that it is very fragile and many have broken them during a cast before. 

In Singapore, nobody has ever broken a Zziplex before which is why I chose Zziplex for my choice of rods. Besides that, every Zziplex Performance Product comes from the hands of the expert, Terry. There is no reason on why I should give them a miss.

We have broken Cono-Flex, Greys and even Century. But not a since Zziplex!!










There's only 5 rods which we favour here in Singapore. Daiwa's Haterras, Daiwa's Sundowner, Daiwa Powercast, Shimano Spin Power SC 425 XXX, Ryobi Pro-Skyer

The Daiwa Hatteras costs around 1200 Sing dollars while the Shimano Tournament Surf Basia costs near to 700 Sing dollars.

Haterras has a very through action rod that blends thoughout its entire length. For the beginner in power casting, it is a very forgiving rod that will not overload its tip and causes knot snapping and crack offs. 

For the intermediate and expert, onces load properly, it will deliver the sinker immediately just like a bullet coming out from the gunhead.

They are very slim and extreme light weighed. Comes with a counter-balancing weight system hidden in the butt. You can add on those wts by adding on(optional).

These Japanese rods are more suited to High reel position since they are as light as a feather. Unless, compensate with a short drop on low reel position. They don't really feel and cast good with reel down the butt with a long drop. It's simply too light and too stiff.

If I am not wrong, the Sundowner has the mid section longer than the 1/3 and 3/3 of the blank. That is because the Japanese believed that the mid section is the most important part to account for the power input.

I'm not really sure of the numbers you see on those Jap rods but I do know that we use......for

30-33---------------->Light Surf fishing only

35-35---------------->112gms-125gms

35-40---------------->125gms-150gms

In Singapore, people are buying Japanese rods is because they are trying to follow the Jap style of casting and choice of rods. Another reason why those people buy them is because most of us here do no drive. Depending on public transport, Zziplex, Centurys and etc can be a real headache when you got to carry it ard. For me, I still stick to the old English style of casting. Fortunately, I hv the chance to meet Peter Thain in our site and shared some of his casting secrets.

Hoped that answers ur questions.

Regards


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

To those who hv replied to my thread

Thanks for sharing so much. I am glad that I found a site whereby all talks on Distance Casting.

It's goodwork and hardwork by you dudes. Keep it up!!!! 

Regards


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Breakaway Cannon*

Hi "Newcaster",

Yes, the Breakaway Cannon is allowed in distance casting tournaments when using spinning tackle.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Pictured Reel-Correction On Model*

The reel pictured above and identified as a Shimano Tournament Surf Basia is a Diawa Tournament Surf Basia 45QD. I recently acquired one from Japan. The 45 represents 45mm spool and QD is for quick drag. While this is an outstanding reel and the QD truly is exceptionally responsive, I have not found it to cast any further than my Diawa Tournament SS3000 (with probably a 35 MM spool), using power pro 30lb on a variety of rods, results the same. Both of these are forward tapered spools. The remaining variety I've yet to test is the large diameter reverse tapered spools (ABS), like the Diawa Emblem ZA/XA and now the Diawa Pro. The experts say the larger diameter (larger coils) combined with filling with line to the brim will make for longer casts. Has anyone tested this approach? I also test the Diawa SS9000, 45mm spool that has no taper at all, either way. The SS3000 consistently outperformed the SS9000. Hence, forward taper is better than no taper.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pictured Reel-Correction On Model*



dsurf said:


> *The reel pictured above and identified as a Shimano Tournament Surf Basia is a Diawa Tournament Surf Basia 45QD. I recently acquired one from Japan. The 45 represents 45mm spool and QD is for quick drag. While this is an outstanding reel and the QD truly is exceptionally responsive, I have not found it to cast any further than my Diawa Tournament SS3000 (with probably a 35 MM spool), using power pro 30lb on a variety of rods, results the same. Both of these are forward tapered spools. The remaining variety I've yet to test is the large diameter reverse tapered spools (ABS), like the Diawa Emblem ZA/XA and now the Diawa Pro. The experts say the larger diameter (larger coils) combined with filling with line to the brim will make for longer casts. Has anyone tested this approach? I also test the Diawa SS9000, 45mm spool that has no taper at all, either way. The SS3000 consistently outperformed the SS9000. Hence, forward taper is better than no taper. *


Opps. I made a mistake there


----------

